# .mov and Quicktime files: corrupt?



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

When I try to play audio streams in iTunes or play a .mov file in Quicktime, the audio skips repeatidly to the point where it's unlistenable. Is it somehow corrupted? How do I fix it?


----------



## jargonize (Feb 9, 2003)

guess i would uninstall and reinstall quicktime. realplayer they say will play quicktime files.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

Try the Quicktime Alternative Player

It will play all quicktime files. If the sound is still bad, you have a bad file...if it is OK you have a bad player installation. Since the Quicktime Alternative is so much smaller and does the same thing, why reinstall Quicktime?


----------



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

The files worked fine and then I don't know what happened. I installed the Quicktime Alrernative but they're still corrupt.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

If the files are still corrupt on the alternative player, you have corrupted files and your player is probably OK. I know of no way to repair the files.

Any other ideas out there?


----------



## Xephar (Aug 27, 2002)

Post your system specs. Maybe they are skipping because your computer just isn't able to process the information fast enough.


----------



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

Xephar said:


> Post your system specs. Maybe they are skipping because your computer just isn't able to process the information fast enough.


How do I do that? 
BTW, the files have always worked and suddenly, this started happening. I did install a new headphone port/fan, but I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Xephar (Aug 27, 2002)

Well if the files always worked until now then I doubt its the system specs. But the specs are like what you see in my Signature. The processor speed, ammount of ram the sound card and such. A good way to get your system specs is to click on the Start button then click on Run. 

in the open dialog box type in: "dxdiag" without the quotations. Under the System Information area all of your important specs should be listed.


----------



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

Xephar said:


> Well if the files always worked until now then I doubt its the system specs. But the specs are like what you see in my Signature. The processor speed, ammount of ram the sound card and such. A good way to get your system specs is to click on the Start button then click on Run.
> 
> in the open dialog box type in: "dxdiag" without the quotations. Under the System Information area all of your important specs should be listed.


Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
System Model: Inspiron 9100 
BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A02
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 1024MB RAM
Page File: 299MB used, 2165MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode


----------



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

I figured out the solution: I had to change the audio output to a different channel because it had gotten switched somehow.


----------



## Xephar (Aug 27, 2002)

Excellent. When I saw your specs I thought there is no WAY its not working because the computer is too slow. You've got a nice system there, should be playing Quicktime without any problems.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I've moved this to the new Multimedia forum 

eddie


----------

